

Mosquitoes deliver malaria 'vaccine' through bites - ca98am79
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090730/ap_on_he_me/us_med_malaria_vaccine

======
berglundma
Okay, so this post means nothing... but this is just an ingenious and cool use
of nature against itself. Likely it will probably destroy the world!

